# 1972 Chevy Vega Pro Stock / Bill "Grumpy" Jenkins



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Good News
MPC 1972 Chevy Vega Pro Stock / Bill "Grumpy" Jenkins 1:25 Scale Model Kit 
is coming back. no need to pay $300 for an original release.


https://cdn3.volusion.com/qzhug.remqt/v/vspfiles/photos/MPC877-2.jpg?v-cache=1596006046


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This has now been announced in their vlog


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this '70's Vega Pro Stock. We have been waiting four years for its release. I know I'll be building some of these kits.


----------

